# New plates?



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking for new plates for car, does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Number plates to me are number plates. If you want a clean look halfords are best as their advertising and ID numbers blend in better

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a look at https://fourdotdesignerplates.co.uk/, they're offering some different styles of plates however quite pricey. Also seen some nightimerunning plates, not sure if they'll look tacky or not, ive not seen them in the flesh. http://www.ntrp.co.uk/#!how-to-buy/ocptp


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

What ever you do dont use halfords they are a rip off!

This lot produce good quality plates at sensible prices....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/QUALITY-P...856943?hash=item4199104e6f:g:KPYAAOSw0e9UsS-t


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

These are pretty good, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321413552350?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I was really happy with the service I got from Proplates.co.uk

They were happy to tweak the final design before producing the plates


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

So that's F11 RSH? Do you drive on the road like that?

Not legal (but not been stopped thus far)










And on the back a nice gel plate, not cheap but looks cool in the flesh


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

It's all about the spacing 

Not be pulled for either of mine :lol:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Gel resin ones id say. Plenty websites do them which include postcode so that there legal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Personal preference but I think those gel ones look a bit naff to be truthful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Ecce said:


> So that's F11 RSH? Do you drive on the road like that?


yip it's two 1s - Reads right on ANPR too. I got away with it for 5 years till I got told to change it a couple of months ago. it's now similar but with less rounded 1s and a slight space


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Personal preference but I think those gel ones look a bit naff to be truthful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personal preference, but I think mis-spaced ones look a bit naf to be truthful

:lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I got repro one for the Kia from dmb. Original dealer details on them too.
Must say for me these funny spaced plates look bad.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

+1 I also find miss spaced or represented ones naff.

I use e-bay std acrylic and find them fine tbf.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I buy mine from eBay user 'hardridden' ( or something very similar - should come up in your results if you search for legal uk plates.

About £15 a pair, an unlike a lot of other cheap plates are reverse printed so look good and should last. Their markings are so small they're almost invisible. Nothing more annoying than massive makers or dealer branding on them.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

How do people attach the pressed plates? just a double sided adhesive pad?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

donfresh said:


> How do people attach the pressed plates? just a double sided adhesive pad?


Exactly that, I usually use 4 sticky pads per plate though, just to make sure it isn't coming off


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

I used www.plates4cars.co.uk Good service and a nice clear plate with the legal details tucked away in a very small font.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

DuncanB said:


> I used www.plates4cars.co.uk Good service and a nice clear plate with the legal details tucked away in a very small font.


We've been through this a few times on DW. There are no legal details required. It was a fanciful idea that was only in force for around 6 months in 2007 iirc before being suspended from the MOT manual, then deleted entirely :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments, suggestions and links, will have a look at a couple of them online.


----------



## Chuck_25 (Apr 2, 2016)

These are good. You can choose all the different fittings too http://www.number1plates.com/builder/


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

+1 plates for cars use them whenever I need a new plate very quick very efficient nice plates never had a problem yet and due to car changes and slight mods have ordered 6 plates from them so far this year and not had any issues whatsoever


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had pressed metal plates off eBay and they looked great and where legal too


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Bero said:


> We've been through this a few times on DW. There are no legal details required. It was a fanciful idea that was only in force for around 6 months in 2007 iirc before being suspended from the MOT manual, then deleted entirely :thumb:


Says on the British Numberplate Manufacturers Association website below, 'The British standard reference BSAU145d must be in the bottom right hand corner, with the manufacturer's trade mark (eg BSAU145d)'

http://www.bnma.org/legislation.html


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have these plates from eBay, £12 delivered, good service and good plates with all fixing scews and adhesive pads included: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201402092382


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

The dvla seem to think plates need the details too in their official leaflet

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/359317/INF104_160914.pdf

"The British Standard for number plates
The British Standard sets out the characteristics of
the number plate. This includes visibility, strength and re ectivity. To meet the British Standard, each number plate must be permanently and legibly marked with the following information.

n The British Standard number (currently BS AU 145d)

n The name, trademark or other way of identifying the manufacturer or supplier

n The name and postcode of the supplying outlet"


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Harry_p said:


> The dvla seem to think plates need the details too in their official leaflet
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/359317/INF104_160914.pdf
> 
> ...


Of course they do. This sort of response.........



Bero said:


> We've been through this a few times on DW. There are no legal details required. It was a fanciful idea that was only in force for around 6 months in 2007 iirc before being suspended from the MOT manual, then deleted entirely :thumb:


.........is absolute rubbish. Unless he is a grease monkey who disregards the basics.


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

I've had carbonfibre plates made up (not cheap fake imitation carbonfibre either) they looked well and would suit a car with carbon fibre trim.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

DuncanB said:


> Of course they do. This sort of response.........
> 
> .........is absolute rubbish. Unless he is a grease monkey who disregards the basics.


Don't get confused between what complies with British Standard and what's legal


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Would go for metal plates !

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/uk-legal-pressed-metal-plates-pair.php?cPath=91


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

DuncanB said:


> Of course they do. This sort of response.........
> 
> .........is absolute rubbish. Unless he is a grease monkey who disregards the basics.





Harry_p said:


> The dvla seem to think plates need the details too in their official leaflet
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/359317/INF104_160914.pdf
> 
> ...





DuncanB said:


> Says on the British Numberplate Manufacturers Association website below, 'The British standard reference BSAU145d must be in the bottom right hand corner, with the manufacturer's trade mark (eg BSAU145d)'
> 
> http://www.bnma.org/legislation.html


Can we all agree the overriding requirement for number plates is defined my the VOSA rules/MOT bible?

What some website, or guy told you down the pub, or a friend of a friend who got pulled says does not make it a rule.

Requirement suspended May 2008

Requirement Obsoleted April 2009

DuncanB - I look forward to you retracting your statement saying I'm speaking "absolute rubbish", "grease monkey" blah blah blah.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

BERO, thanks for that, a great clarification!


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Harry_p said:


> I buy mine from eBay user 'hardridden' ( or something very similar - should come up in your results if you search for legal uk plates.
> 
> About £15 a pair, an unlike a lot of other cheap plates are reverse printed so look good and should last. Their markings are so small they're almost invisible. Nothing more annoying than massive makers or dealer branding on them.


Thanks for the recommendation. Purchased from these guys last week and delivery was prompt with quality plates.

I'd not noticed from Demon Plates who I ordered from before that you can remove the option of having their text at the bottom of the plate and when they arrived "DEMON PLATES" in large letters detracted from the overall look I was after. In hindsight I should have checked the website in more detail but after an email to them they couldn't assist unless I reordered.

You can choose if you want the British Standard logo on there or not also, I asked for it and it is nice and discretely done.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Bero said:


> Can we all agree the overriding requirement for number plates is defined my the VOSA rules/MOT bible?
> 
> What some website, or guy told you down the pub, or a friend of a friend who got pulled says does not make it a rule.
> 
> ...


Can I clarify something?

Do those links actually confirm a change in the law or do they simply show that the Government don't feel the issues are important enough to be worth including in the MOT test?


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

My understanding from the links is that new plates should have the bs and makers identification marks on them, but a car can't fail an mot for having plates without the marks.

Which makes it pretty pointless really, so it looks like there's no real reason to have the marks as its not an offence not to have them.

I'd still buy my own plates from somewhere that includes them but very small and discreet, because I've had enough problems with jobsworth policemen who have tried to 'do' me for totally legal plates, nevermind having to try and explain to them why the numbers they think they need to have on there aren't.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

staffordian said:


> Can I clarify something?
> 
> Do those links actually confirm a change in the law or do they simply show that the Government don't feel the issues are important enough to be worth including in the MOT test?


My assessment of that is that if its not a requirement of the MOT then its no longer a legal requirement as this was the original place that the requirement became necessary if you know what i am saying.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

For something like this the MOT requirement will the law....or at least the de-facto law. No motorist is going to get prosecuted for not having them, especially when there is a statement in the MOT handbook withdrawing the requirements.

Of course there are illegal things that the MOT does not cover.

In theory if you go for an MOT with razor blades glued to your bonnet will pass! The RfR for sharp edges only covers impact damage and corrosion....and nothing else would cover it.....but there is no doubt this would be illegal should PC plod pull you over!


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 23, 2011)

I went for "3d" plates - just a bit of extra shading on the numbers/letters which gives it a bit more depth - quite like the look of the resin ones though.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

DuncanB said:


> ......This sort of response.........
> .........is absolute rubbish. Unless he is a grease monkey who disregards the basics.


Perhaps a little harsh, but I have to agree with the reasoning behind it.

I think Bero and some others are getting confused between what is required by law, and what is checked during an MOT test.

The MOT test is basically a safety/roadworthiness check, and over the last few years the emphasis has changed from checking what is legal to checking what is safe and roadworthy - witness the way that items that a few years ago would have failed the test if they were damaged or in poor condition even though they still functioned correctly (brakes, brake and fuel lines, suspension components, lights etc), will now just be given an advisory on condition and will only generate a failure if they fail to work to the required standards.

The details on the number plate are not a safety issue, so checking them was removed from the MOT test requirements. The British Standards number, and the name and postcode of the plate manufacturer (or licenced agent) are still a legal requirement, and the police or DVSA can take action where they feel it is appropriate.

In the case of cherished numbers on plates which do not comply with all the requirements, or have incorrect font or spacing, the Police/DVSA routinely report infringements to DVLA, who can (and have been known to) remove the assignment of that cherished number to the vehicle and forcibly issue a standard age related number in its place.

Do not make the mistake of assuming because it is no longer a part of MOT test checks and no longer generates an MOT fail that it is now legal to do as you please


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bero said:


> We've been through this a few times on DW. There are no legal details required. It was a fanciful idea that was only in force for around 6 months in 2007 iirc before being suspended from the MOT manual, then deleted entirely :thumb:





DuncanB said:


> Of course they do. This sort of response.........
> 
> .........is absolute rubbish. Unless he is a grease monkey who disregards the basics.





Mugwump said:


> Perhaps a little harsh, but I have to agree with the reasoning behind it.
> 
> I think Bero and some others are getting confused between what is required by law, and what is checked during an MOT test.


No one in confused in the above chain, DuncanB says it's a requirement, I say it was briefly in the MOT manual but has now been removed. This is fact. Dunc glad to see you're still reading the thread, though you maybe missed my apology request.



Mugwump said:


> Perhaps a little harsh, but I have to agree with the reasoning behind it.
> 
> I think Bero and some others are getting confused between what is required by law, and what is checked during an MOT test.
> 
> ...


Show me the law :thumb:  Or even better, examples.

FOI request into the DVLA on the matter, lets sort it out :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Bero said:


> Show me the law :thumb:


I AM THE LAW! :lol:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Teufel said:


> Would go for metal plates !
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/uk-legal-pressed-metal-plates-pair.php?cPath=91


+1 I would go for elice car care pressed plates

Got a set on my A1 and love them, look so fresh and are fully legal with all the required markings etc


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Bero said:


> No one in confused in the above chain, DuncanB says it's a requirement, I say it was briefly in the MOT manual but has now been removed. This is fact.


No, what you actually stated was that those details were no longer required by law. You are wrong. End of.



Bero said:


> Show me the law :thumb:  Or even better, examples.
> 
> FOI request into the DVLA on the matter, lets sort it out :lol:


Freedom of information request is unnecessary - the requirements are spelled out clearly and unambiguously in this publication on the DVLA website: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/359317/INF104_160914.pdf - I would refer you to page 8 in particular


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Mugwump said:


> No, what you actually stated was that those details were no longer required by law. You are wrong. End of.
> 
> Freedom of information request is unnecessary - the requirements are spelled out clearly and unambiguously in this publication on the DVLA website: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/359317/INF104_160914.pdf - I would refer you to page 8 in particular


All page 8 says is - To meet some British Standard you need to do X Y and Z.

Show me where it says these are a legal requirement?

IIRC - I said at least de-facto legal requirement. If nobody gets prosecuted for it, it may technically be a legal requirement....but it's irrelevant.


----------



## A9X SJ (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone recommend somewhere that I could get 13 x 4.4 number plates ?


----------

